# CM7A 3.5 not supporting WEP? can anyone confirm or deny this?



## @MattPeart (Dec 28, 2011)

SO I just purchased a touchpad (been waiting forever!!) and I read somewhere that 3.5 update of the CM7A does not support WEP wifi security...

This would suck hardcore if it is true.. . can anyone confirm or deny this? any solutions if it is true?

Hit me up via twitter or leave a comment to help... thanks Much!!!

-Matt


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

I flashed 3.5 after running 3.0 for a whileand my wifi went crazy. I couldn't get it to work and it kept hanging when I tried to go into change the wifi. So I read up on xron and flashed. The beta and the current version is great. I have had no issues and it has been a good improvement on a solid build. I would suggest xron 2.7 beta.


----------



## brigked (Dec 15, 2011)

Not sure about that but I'm on xron b2.8 and wep works fine


----------



## Maverick0984 (Oct 14, 2011)

For what it is worth, you shouldn't be using WEP anyway.

That being said, I would be very surprised if it didn't support it.


----------



## sLikk (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't think if touch pad works with wept at all even right out of box. Mine never did.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## @MattPeart (Dec 28, 2011)

As I was thinking about it, I actually might not be using WEP.. Ill have to check later...

so I was doing some research on XRON and I am imrpressed. Sadly i am unaware the exact steps needed to get Xron onto My touchpad...
I know that ReverendJKR has a great "for dummies" guide for CM7 and a supposed guide for Xron but they do not blend very well..

can anyone give me a readers digest version of the steps, or a link that has one?

I REALLY do not want to brick this thing...


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1321335

Copy and paste this. It is the link to xda where the info from xron is with easy instructions. If you can flash cm7 you can do this. Very simple and use clockwork recovery to install it. Yes her is a good tutorial on YouTube by him and you should watch it. I was nervous at first but with my constant wifi issues I had nothing to lose.

I hope his helps.


----------



## @MattPeart (Dec 28, 2011)

Ooooh, My brain hurts, I can see all of the possible problems that might happen... oh well, I think its worth the risk.

Where by chance,can I find the latest Xron rom and the right novacom drivers?

EDIT: I found the Xronified files lol, I apologize, I should probably do some looking around before I start asking such simple questions.

Now I am wanting the Xronified version B2.8? you suggested 2.7? also,

do I need any of the files starting with CM_7.1 from here? http://www.androidfilehost.com/main/Touchpad_Developers/Team_Xron/CM7base_XRONified/

sorry, lots o questions, I do hope we can figure this out simple and quickly.

thanks!

-Matt


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

@MattPeart said:


> Ooooh, My brain hurts, I can see all of the possible problems that might happen... oh well, I think its worth the risk.
> 
> Where by chance,can I find the latest Xron rom and the right novacom drivers?
> 
> ...


Follow instructions of cm7 readme. Put cwmrecovery in cminstall folder... install cm7, let it boot.. downlpad xron or whatever that rom name is. Drop it on ur touchpad.. then boot in recovery and flash xron in recovery... make sure u wipe data


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

travisross69 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1321335
> 
> Copy and paste this. It is the link to xda where the info from xron is with easy instructions. If you can flash cm7 you can do this. Very simple and use clockwork recovery to install it. Yes her is a good tutorial on YouTube by him and you should watch it. I was nervous at first but with my constant wifi issues I had nothing to lose.
> 
> I hope his helps.


Go to the above link and scroll down. There are detailed instructions and watch the reverands videos on YouTube http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?v=XXJK7nboqaE 
this should help. You can also watch his idiots guide to downloading cm7. http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?v=fHoQM3KW1sU


----------



## @MattPeart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Much


----------



## C5Longhorn (Dec 24, 2011)

I am having the same issues. I do not believe the Touchpad works with WEP, at least mine does not. It does not matter if I'm running the webOS or CM7 Alpha 3.5, neither will work for me.


----------



## C5Longhorn (Dec 24, 2011)

Anyone, anyone, Bueller, Bueller.


----------

